
Open Content on Jstor - nilsandrey
http://www.jstor.org
======
nilsandrey
Threads about it on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/anildash/status/1240655355698458624?s=20](https://twitter.com/anildash/status/1240655355698458624?s=20)

